# Found a cute puppy BUT...



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

rebel66 said:


> I just love the look of the brown pup with the white blaze. Obviously plenty of questions to ask the breeder about pedigree, etc., here's the big BUT.... if you check her other ads, she also sells "sheepadoodles" . I have a serious dislike for people who breed *oodles* out of greed. I like the pup but have a hard time financially supporting that kind of behaviour.
> 
> [/B]


I do believe you know the answer too! Follow your instinct and stay away from this puppy.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If you're looking on kijiji for puppies, you're looking in the wrong place


----------



## rebel66 (Mar 6, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> If you're looking on kijiji for puppies, you're looking in the wrong place



*I wouldn't say you can't find a good dog on kijiji, especially without offending some members here because my boy was advertised on kijiji and he is from a small but good breeder. (Woodworks) I've seen plenty of good breeders advertise the last 2-3 pups of a litter on there as well.

I look at the websites of so many breeders and they are ridiculously out of date, and never mention a price. I mean, seriously, if you're selling something, people do need to know if it is out of their range. Bibelot's is out of my range. If was looking to show or breed, then the investment is worth it, but to lay around on my couch looking pretty, no, I can't justify it and that pup would be better suited to someone who will bring it to its full potential. 

I cannot possibly call all these breeders to ask about litters, as I mentioned before, I am disabled. One of my challenges is that sometimes I can't speak at all or not for long. I have limited ability to type as well. This much type requires a lot of backspaces. 

I had hoped that this forum would have a nursery section where good breeders could advertise their litters either before or after they were born. I guess not.

It shouldn't be this hard is what I guess I'm saying. Maybe that is why people have turned to *oodles* and just get a dog that makes them happy. All I want is a good quality (healthy, not a superstar) light coloured girl to love and spoil. I don't care if she's mismarked, I just want her cuddly and loveable, even a little older would be cool. I can't go on a 2 year waiting list, I may not have the physical ability to train a puppy in 2 years. I have it now. 

Sometimes, trying to buy a CKC registered dog feels like trying to join a secret society. I've been there before, 20 years ago, I owned and showed Borzois. 

I can give tons of references of the care, love and training my pets receive. (all my other pets are rescues). It's just frustrating, I have ethics, won't support backyard breeders, pet stores, have done than my fair share of rescues so I guess I will end my vent with: if anyone knows of or has a cream, apricot, silver, mainly light parti little girl, who WILL be spayed (one bloody bitch in this house if enough as I'm sure my old man will agree LOL) contact me privately at rebel66 at bell.net

PS I live in Southern Ontario between London and Windsor

*


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

No, no good breeder will advertise on Kijiji or craigslist or anything of the sort.


----------



## rebel66 (Mar 6, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> No, no good breeder will advertise on Kijiji or craigslist or anything of the sort.


http://www.balsamridgepoodles.com Look like good breeders to me. Seems they have invested well in their breeding stock. 

CKC Parti and tri-colour Parti Standard Poodle Puppies - Ontario Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji Ontario Canada.

Ummmm....

Silken Reg. http://www.redpoodlepups.com/


LOOKING FOR PERMANENT GUARDIAN/FOSTER HOMES FOR STANDARD POODLES - Belleville Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji Belleville Canada.

Need I continue? I don't appreciate the implication that my dog is from a bad breeder just because he was advertised. Pastor Jeff Wood and his partner Jan Chipman are some the best people I have ever had the pleasure of knowing, as I'm sure other breeders who know the Woodworks folks will quickly agree. 

It took me to page 2 in the Ontario search of just Standard Poodles to find those 2 ads. I could go on and on, especially from the west coast but I won't. If your bubble of "no good breeder would advertise" includes Silken, that's a pretty far out bubble. 

Peace out,

Chris and Woodworks Cinnamon Finnegan


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> If your bubble of "no good breeder would advertise" includes Silken, that's a pretty far out bubble.


Im sorry, but if your bubble of a good breeder includes Silken then we are in very different bubbles. Im sure your boy is great, and I have no idea of where you got him from. Just because people say that no good breeders post on kijiji doesnt mean they are personally saying your dog is horrible.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

rebel66 said:


> http://www.balsamridgepoodles.com Look like good breeders to me. Seems they have invested well in their breeding stock.


If you think using a seven month old as a stud...means a good breeder....then we have different opinions.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I think everyone has a different opinion about what a good breeder is. If you don't want to support the 'oodles' I wouldn't choose this breeder.


----------



## rebel66 (Mar 6, 2012)

truelovepoodles said:


> If you think using a seven month old as a stud...means a good breeder....then we have different opinions.


*At that moment I wasn't picking apart their entire website, I looked at the fact that they are building with championship stock.Thanks for taking that hour or so to find something wrong with the site though =]

I was warned to stay away from this forum by other members of it but I had hoped what positive I might learn might outweigh the negative. I should have listened. The first thing I was told when I did join was "don't admit it if your red pup is from Bijou or they will tear you apart". No, I don't care why. I've read back to some of the most hateful and shameful postings I've ever seen from what I assume are supposed to be adults. 

I was really hoping to find a group of people who love poodles and want to see them in the hands of people who will love and care for them, not pick at every word, every opinion, put down their dog and his breeder, and act like they are so much better cuz they can afford a Desert Reef or Bibelot dog... I can't! 

I really haven't seen much support or interest in anyone who isn't in the clique. Seems like someone just has to piss on ppl's parade. Like the lady who wants a second poodle...Someone said "oh no, she shouldn't do that til her first one is older". Its her life! 

Y'all who breed might want to start looking on kijiji for your sold dogs because I am seeing litters for sale with 2 CKC registered parents but the litter *can't* be registered. Do you know where your progeny's nuts are? 

:argh:
*


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

As someone else said, if you have ethical concerns with someone who breeds something-oodles, then don't buy from them. If you absolutely are in love with this pup and you don't mind compromising your ethics, then go for it. I bought Lily from a puppy miller, out of the back of a filthy van. I paid $250 for her and she was covered in ticks (over 100) and I knew that I was taking a risk. I know that handing over $250 will only encourage that "breeder" to keep breeding. But the fact of the matter is that once our eyes met, I could not say no. It was love at first site. The other pups in the van were cute too (there was a male apricot among others) but I truly felt that I was meant to get Lily and I made a decision to compromise my usual beliefs to do it.

And people on this forum have been supportive, from the beginning, when I shared our story. I know Lily is a risk but she has good health insurance and we love her, so I feel like everything is going to be OK.

One issue though is that good breeders are so hard to find. Poodle Rescue scoffed at me because we rent--a beautiful 3000 sq ft home with a 1/4 acre yard and a two-year lease. I was appalled because my husband is very successful, we have no consumer or auto debt and we have savings. But whatever.

Many of the breeders I inquired with last summer are just now getting back to me. At the time, I felt like I didn't have the luxury of waiting, due to the circumstances in my life at the time. 

Would I buy a dog from this sort of situation again? Maybe....maybe not. It would depend on the situation, but I'm going to try to avoid it at all costs.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Just a thought - playing devil's advocate here. Where do you think rescued poodles come from, anyway? Puppy mills, of course! Does it make it better because there was a rescue between the puppy mill and you? 

BTW, I have a rescue, and I love him dearly. Is he a good example of the breed - no. I don't care. He's healthy and happy.

I just looked on Kajijji and found a lovely looking litter of health tested red standards in my state (the owner's last b/c she's got health issues and is giving up breeding after this litter). I can't afford the $900 price, or I'd snap one up! I know that $900 is a low price compared to what many of you have said you've paid, but that's a LOT of money to me!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

We're trying to educate you, not attack you. Try not to be so hostile about it, open your eyes instead of slamming the doors in our faces. We're not saying legitimate reasons not to go to those breeders just to harass you.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

rebel66 said:


> *I was warned to stay away from this forum by other members of it but I had hoped what positive I might learn might outweigh the negative. I should have listened. The first thing I was told when I did join was "don't admit it if your red pup is from Bijou or they will tear you apart". No, I don't care why. I've read back to some of the most hateful and shameful postings I've ever seen from what I assume are supposed to be adults.
> *


I wouldn't stay away from the forum, Rebel. There's some very opinionated people here. And some of them talk fairly bluntly. Rayah and Fluffy, for two!  lol 

They know their stuff . . and they're busy people. Not too busy to give u some quick advice . . . but too busy to teach a newcomer everything they know abt breeders in one post. 'Cos they know a lot! 

And True could probably pick the red flags out of any breeder's site in abt a minute. She knows where to look, and what to look for.

Me??? I think Kijiji is a great place to learn what not to do. Or, a bit of the 'ropes' of acquiring a new Poodle.

But PF is where u polish yr education!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

rebel66 said:


> *At that moment I wasn't picking apart their entire website, I looked at the fact that they are building with championship stock.Thanks for taking that hour or so to find something wrong with the site though =]
> 
> 
> *


That's not just something wrong with someone's website. That's a huge something wrong with someone's breeding program. Something that could have very bad implications as offering a _puppy_ at stud is extremely irresponsible best. 

Are you really here to to learn/for advice? Sounds like you had a chip on your shoulder about this forum before you even joined.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

rebel66 said:


> *At that moment I wasn't picking apart their entire website, I looked at the fact that they are building with championship stock.Thanks for taking that hour or so to find something wrong with the site though =]*


*

I am sorry you feel that way about the forum, it does sound like you had made up your mind already and just wanted affirmation, but you are ASKING for our opinion. It did not take me an HOUR to find something wrong with their site. What I have a problem with is someone giving the "promise" that their dogs are health tested without giving any proof, that to me scream red flag. Also they are not building on champion stock if their dogs are not even champions, having a couple UKC champions in the pedigree does not make it "champion stock." I show UKC and I'm sorry but if you have a decent dog they can be a champion in a couple weekends. I don't have a problem with where people advertise to sell puppies, sometime it takes a village. But I do have a problem with people using false advertising, and making a big deal out of something that is not.*


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

if you want people to hold your hand and sing kumbya, then by all means flounce on out of here.

however, i've learned a lot here even though i don't always agree with everyone and some are just plain full of poo (pun intended)

i say this in all seriousness. my first poodle came from an ad placed in a weekly paper we have here. that's before i found this forum and learned a whole lot about what/who/etc makes up a good breeder and not.

so i see things a lot differently now. Would i trade temperance in for a better bred poodle? No way. i love her more than anything. However, from here on out, i'll vet my poodle breeders better.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I used to have the automatic alerts sent to my email for all ads for Standard Poodles on KIJIJI. I did this partly so I could see what poodles were available, and find out what breeders offered that advertised on KIJIJI.

I found that there were a lot of poodles for sale that were made out to be wonderful (from championship pedigrees)...but you really needed to investigate them.

Some smaller, reputable hobby breeders do use KIJIJI or CL as a means of letting the public know they have pups available. I will admit when I started out I advertised on KIJIJI because my website did not come up until page 13 on Google Searches. I had health tested pups from Champ parents...but no one knew me from a hole in the wall.

However since then I have taken the time to advertise my site on reputable sites...like Standard Poodle, Miniature Poodle and Toy Poodle breeders, breeder, Poodles, Poodle puppies this is a site that requires proof of all health testing before you can advertise. 
I have joined a lot of clubs that help educate me constantly on the poodle breed (poodle club of canada, standard poodle club of UK, london canine association etc.) I got involved in agility and rally....basically got my name out there.

Met and associated with other breeders who would not hesitate to recommend my puppies. So I no longer need to advertise on Kijiji. Basically I put a lot of work, time and love into my Standard Poodles and I am proud of them. 

Sherry


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

truelovepoodles said:


> Some smaller, reputable hobby breeders do use KIJIJI or CL as a means of letting the public know they have pups available. I will admit when I started out I advertised on KIJIJI because my website did not come up until page 13 on Google Searches. I had health tested pups from Champ parents...but no one knew me from a hole in the wall.


This is a good point. My dog's breeder fits that category: the pups have UKC champion parents who are health tested, but she breeds infrequently. I had actually found her website with a google search, but it hadn't been updated in a year or more. While cruising CraigsList one evening I saw an ad from her announcing an upcoming litter. The ad came down fairly quickly as she got reservations on the litter and she updated her website.

Now her website still has the puppy pictures from Sugar's litter. I get the feeling she only bothers with the Internet when she needs to! :laugh:

Rebel66, I hope you don't run off; there's much to learn here. Sure, some strong opinions get bandied about, but that's okay: it's all learning material. Don't take the criticisms personally. We've all made mistakes (or made decisions that someone else would call a mistake!) in our canines careers. So what? My very first dog was from a *gasp!* pet store, and she ate the crappiest kibble on the market, and she was trained with "yank-and-jerk" methods...and she lived to 15 years old and is still my heart dog to whom all others compare.

It's just that I know better about a lot of things now. :act-up:

--Q


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Im not really sure if you know how a forum works. Someone posts something that is Public, and others comment on it. You shouldnt post something if you do not want peoples opinions, personal feelings and thoughts about the matter. Good and bad (to you). Yes, I was the one who posted in the other thread about someone who has a 5 month old poodle and looking for another puppy. Yes, its her life. I gave my opion on the matter because she posted on a Public forum. That is what the forum is here for, not just so everyone can get to hear what they Want to hear (at least thats what I thought the forum used to be here for). Do you know how many things I wouldnt know if people just told me what I Wanted to hear?


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

There may have been some reason that members said you should stay away from the forum. Why, I certainly am not privy to.

What I can say is............I know, a broken record here..................but, I once was advised not to proceed. I did not listen, and I was really hurt. I should have listened to the advice here, and I have a lot of respect for the wonderfully knowledgeable people here, who could have saved me a lot of heartache, if I had not been so bull-headed about it.

If you ask for advice, the members here graciously provide it, and they do this for the welfare of someone they do not even know. Why? Simple love of the breed!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Ouch, what a hard decision!

If you are not looking for breeding stock or show poodles why not go to your local poodle rescue or shelter. They have wonderful dogs that aren't ready for a show ring but still look great. They usually have all sizes and ages.

If your heart is set on the poodle with the blaze then get the poodle with the blaze, you will continue to think about that dog and nothing will come close to your expectations except that dog. 

If you really don't want to support the people that are just in it for the money and to heck with the dog, then look elswhere. But you will still think of that little dog with the blaze.

Just reading your posts, it looks like you already had your mind made up. Good luck and let us know how she turns out for you.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Rebel66, the one thing, and perhaps the only thing, that is absolutely true about this forum is that a lot of people have a lot of opinions about dogs, breeders, training and anything else that might pop into their minds. The simple fact is that very few of them have any accomplishments or certification of any sort, in any of the areas they have such strong opinions about, to give any of their opinions any credence.

They are just that, opinions and after all, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. 

I say, put up or shut up. Spend less time tearing others down and get out and work your dogs. I know that I would put my Bijou Poodle's accomplishments up against any member's dog on this forum. 

And yes folks, that is another certificate added to our signature.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I've had 3 standards over the last 25 years.

First boy from a recommended breeder because I wanted a show quality dog that I could show, he finished at 86 lbs, tall as a horse, and ended up being the best guard dog I've ever seen. Not particularly friendly with strangers, lol.

Second boy from kijiji (Raven from pic in my sig,he's 8 now, and my best friend has his sister). I had gone with a friend who was getting a dog, and she wanted to make sure I would drag her away from the breeder should it appear they were byb, which they weren't. I ended up coming home with a new dog. He is a black many breeders would envy, and has one of the best temperaments of any dog I have ever had or seen.

Callie, my girl came from a reputable breeder, after 3 years of research. She's stunning to look at, a bit on the shy side, and has a soft temperament.

I wouldn't have traded any of these dogs for anything! And I don't regret buying any of them.

While it may be hard to find a reputable breeder on kijiji, I don't believe that all the dogs listed there are horrible or from backyard breeders. I've seen retired champions listed there, pick of the litters who for one reason or another didn't work out, or dogs that for some reason or another couldn't be registered. 

I would however run like the wind from anyone breeding cross breeds, I don't believe in them, and I'm vehemently against the breeding of them. But that is my opinion, 

Good luck with however you choose to proceed, I welcome you to stick around and share your new baby with us, pictures especially please, .

Colina


----------



## rebel66 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Thanks to those who have been supportive. I have no intention of running off or "flouncing" anywhere. At 46 y/o, I can hold my own. 

Now as far as my dog and his breeder goes, this breeder was recommended to me by a personal friend so I did do my research, I didn't run blindly into a deal with a crappy byb. I became aware that they had a litter through Kijiji. They breed 1 litter a year. They bent over backwards to accommodate me and my special needs, and have always been there for me for every question I have. 

I adore my dog who is training to be my service dog. He behaves extremely well in stores. I am his trainer. I *do* know a thing or 3, in case you missed it, I did own and show Borzois. I worked with a rescue group, as a foster home, rehabilitating terrified shelter dogs for adoption to forever homes. 

I have plenty of strong opinions of my own on a lot of what is said on this forum but tend to keep them to myself. As the old saying goes "opinions are like a$$holes, everyone has one". I'll go back to lurking with the majority of members who don't speak on here, for reasons expressed to me privately. and let the trolls run the place again. 

Best post ever : http://www.poodleforum.com/234922-post23.html Well said! Congratulations on another title!!!

Peace out, this will be my last post on the subject so baiting me to continue will be a waste of time =D

Chris Webster and Woodwork's Cinnamon Finnegan SDiT
*


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

WHY did you make this thread then?!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

rebel66 said:


> *Peace out, this will be my last post on the subject so baiting me to continue will be a waste of time
> *


U don't seem very grateful for advice. So it's OK by me if this is yr last post.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

> Peace out, this will be my last post on the subject so baiting me to continue will be a waste of time


I certainly wouldn't dream of it.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy cannoli! I have had a wonderfully busy day and just read this...and am not quite sure what the point of this thread was. BTW...I think I told you what a wonderful man Jeff is, what an incredible dog the sire of the litter is, but told you to think about the dam, simply because of her background. Same advice I gave a newcomer here last week. Good luck with your dog...but gotta tell you...I am majorly confused!


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Rebel66,

I have sent you a PM

Paragon


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

rebel66 said:


> *I'll go back to lurking with the majority of members who don't speak on here, for reasons expressed to me privately. and let the trolls run the place again.
> *


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

rebel66 said:


> *I'll go back to lurking with the majority of members who don't speak on here, for reasons expressed to me privately.
> 
> Chris Webster and Woodwork's Cinnamon Finnegan SDiT
> *


Have fun!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

rebel66 said:


> *I found the cutest puppy, CKC registered, etc., STANDARD PARTI POODLE - Oshawa / Durham Region Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji Oshawa / Durham Region Canada.
> 
> I just love the look of the brown pup with the white blaze. Obviously plenty of questions to ask the breeder about pedigree, etc., here's the big BUT.... if you check her other ads, she also sells "sheepadoodles" . I have a serious dislike for people who breed *oodles* out of greed. I like the pup but have a hard time financially supporting that kind of behaviour.
> 
> ...


In another thread, you said no one answered your original question in this post. I will answer you here since it's not polite to highjack someone else's post with your own issues....

I don't know who this breeder is, how could anyone since all there is a first name?

Anyway, I get the feeling this breeder must not know much about the poodle breed since she is calling the female puppy "chocolate and white." The correct term in poodles is brown, not chocolate. (Chocolate is the correct term in Labrador retrievers.) If a breeder is unaware of the basic breed terminology I would wonder what else she is unaware of.


----------



## Darcy (Mar 4, 2013)

*Pup's on Kijji*

I don't see what the problem is with selling pup's on Kijji, most people who bought pups from me found them on Kijji, I actually had more time to get to know them..as I had my ad on Kijji while my dam was expecting, they got to meet the parents, and see pic's of pups right after they were born.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am not American so do not know...is advertising on e-bay classifieds like advertising on Kijiji?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

To the OP. I think that you have to write a list as to what is important to you & your family. Falling in love with color or markings from a photo to me is silly. Is this a high energy working dog, is it shy, a couch potato, does it like kids or people for that matter. I have 3 poodles all from different situations BUT ALL meet my needs on my list. Confidence, smarts, social with people & other dogs, loves to be groomed, active & ready to do & go anywhere. All 3 of my dogs are grooming competition dogs, all have done some sort of training 1 obedience 1 rally 1 conformation. 1 from Rescue 1 from hobby breeder & fellow competition groomer & health tested parents, 1 from a client that does not have the intelligence to spay her bitch or at least keep her intact males away from a bitch in heat. No health testing at all in those lines a risk but worth it.

If price is an issue then look for an adult, a show potential that didn't make the ring, retired breeding bitch, co ownership. These are just a few ideas.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Just re read the OP question & figured out that you most likely know what you are looking for in a dog. If doesn't hurt to ask questions about this dog. You just have to wrestle with ethical issues. Personality I do not support a person who purposely breeds mixed breeds just to breed them as a cash crop. I hope you find what you are looking for & don't think you should just lurk because somebody has a different opinion than yours.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

OLD THREAD ALERT!

This is nearly one year old, the OP is long gone.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by rebel66
> I'll go back to lurking with the majority of members who don't speak on here, for reasons expressed to me privately. and let the trolls run the place again.





PaddleAddict said:


> OLD THREAD ALERT!
> 
> This is nearly one year old, the OP is long gone.



But probably still LURKING.


----------

